# Inverter Questions



## Dstrnad (Aug 9, 2014)

I am planning an off grid home site and have a few questions about the basic operation. I am debating using an ac or dc for backup generator. I see advantages to both but am unsure exactly how the a/c works with an inverter. When using an a/c generator it is my understanding that the a/c bypasses the inverter. What about unused power, is that used to charge the batteries? For example if i am using a 4000 watt generator and say I have a house load of 2000 watts can the other 2000 be diverted to the batteries or does that have to be a separate action. Either the generator is charging batteries or it is supplying line voltage but not both. Hopefully this makes sense to someone.

Dave


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Some will some won't. Depends on if you get just an inverter or an inverter/charger. Generally if the inverter has auto generator start for when the batteries get low it will charge the batteries. 

WWW


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

wy_white_wolf said:


> Some will some won't. Depends on if you get just an inverter or *an inverter/charger.* Generally if the inverter has auto generator start for when the batteries get low it will charge the batteries.
> 
> WWW



That is what you want....the inverter/charger. It simply acts as another load on your generator output....just like anything else you have it connected to.


----------



## Dstrnad (Aug 9, 2014)

If I have an inverter/charger that is 60 amps will it always use that much or only the excess up to 60. For example if I had a generator that was 60 amps but was using 30 amp in the house would the inverter/charger only use the other 30 or would I now have a 90 amp load on the generator and overload it.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Dstrnad said:


> If I have an inverter/charger that is 60 amps will it always use that much or only the excess up to 60. For example if I had a generator that was 60 amps but was using 30 amp in the house would the inverter/charger only use the other 30 or would I now have a 90 amp load on the generator and overload it.


It will always try to use the maximum it is programmed to use. So the basic answer is it would overload the genny. But a properly designed system that would not happen.

WWW


----------

